# Verizon provider, throttle file found



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

So i'm messing around with root explorer and go to data/system, scroll down and see a throttle file dated 01/03/2012. It also has a temp file dated 12/11/2011 inside it. Any info on this or what I can or cannot do with it?


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I have this, too. Hmmmm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Can you open in a text editor and paste the contents in here? I have a AOSP based ROM so I don't have this file.


----------



## Lyondellic (Jul 30, 2011)

***This is from a post that I was the OP on XDA, so I did not take this from someone else***

Using Root Explorer, I found a folder on my Thunderbolt named 'throttle' at the following location: data/system/throttle. Inside this folder were two files, one was named 'Temp' and the other had a name that started with a minus sign that was followed by a string of numbers.

I was able to locate some information about these files on a few other sites, which indicated that they may be used by Verizon to throttle speeds on phones that they feel use excessive data. I could find no information concerning these files on the Thunderbolt forums here, so I figured that I would ask if anyone has any additional information about this?

If you delete these files they will simply be recreated, but I did find a way to prevent this from happening. I have had no issues using this procedure, but understand that if you decide to do this then you do so at your own risk.

1. Navigate to data/system/throttle 
2. Open the permissions settings for the throttle folder 
3. Remove check mark from Write, but leave Read & Execute checked
4. Open throttle folder and move any files there to a folder on the SD card
5. Reboot your phone, wait a few minutes
6. Confirm no files were created in the throttle folder
7. At your option, delete any files that had been moved from the throttle folder to the SD card

Please post your results here. I noticed that my Up/Down speeds have increased, but they swing more. The jury is out, but I think the change has helped in my case. The larger question is why this folder is being created in custom Roms, as the throttle folder has been found in Sense and AOSP Roms alike.


----------



## libs (Dec 14, 2011)

this is a "beating a dead horse" issue... we beat them..but they figured it out and quashed the throttle revolution. They now manipulate everything from the server side...meaning to do anything you have to gain entry to their physical server and mess with it. we can no longer affect the throttle from the phone. But it was fun while it lasted...it worked so well!

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried this. The files were not recreated but data speeds are not any faster than they were before doing this. libs is right, VZW is doing something on their servers to throttle data speeds.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone confirmed that the files on the phones were actually related to throttling ? I would have expected VZW to do any throttling at the edge router, not at the phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just because you delete the files doesn't mean your data connection will be faster. If they aren't throttling you you won't see an increase. Unless you were affected by them these do nothing but possibly prevent VzW from throttling you in the future.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a HTC Incredible 2 and I found this throttle folder located at /data/system/throttle. Should I delete it? I'm on CM7.2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Not going to do any thing for u. As stated multiple times vzw throttles on there end not on your phone where h could find it. Just saying.


jellybellys said:


> I have a HTC Incredible 2 and I found this throttle folder located at /data/system/throttle. Should I delete it? I'm on CM7.2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

People should check around for a TBolt that uses a low amount of data for these files. My wife has one but had used the tether app a few times but in the end, she uses no where near the amount of data I do (and I've never broken 5gb in a month).


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how long ago Verizon changed throttling to be controlled on the server side?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

found it as well......Verizon ugh!! dont start

well did some speed test and well. i dont really feel like it afftected anything. still hitting 25-35 down. and from what i can see the throttle folder was made 2 days ago.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Does anyone know how long ago Verizon changed throttling to be controlled on the server side?


 Has anyone *confirmed* -- _hard, factual evidence, not "it feels slower" or "speed tests suck lately"_ -- that VZW has done any throttling ?


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the file as well on Thundershed1.1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyondellic (Jul 30, 2011)

Please understand that the instructions provided in my post are meant to help those who wish to determine if the files in the data/system/throttle folder have any impact on connection speeds. In my case, I have observed an increase in download/upload speeds, but there is no way to conclusively prove this due to normal variations in network congestion and signal quality. With this being said, why would Verizon update files on an almost daily basis that have no function? This is the logic that drove me to test the impact of removing these files from my phone. I make no promises that removing these files will either help or hinder performance and hope that this clears up any confusion accordingly.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

I have it also on mikrunny but I didn't notice a difference and I am pass the 7gb mark


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I live in a 3G area, I occasionally go into 4G areas, 5 miles north of me, but most of my usage is on the 3G network, which is much more congested and they have said that they were throttling 3G Unlimited users though they claim that users on 4G handsets weren't impacted, I use 2.5 - 6gb a month, and I have noticed over the past few months my connection getting slower on 3G where I used to get 2 mbps I was getting 1.2 max. and as low as 700 kbps.

It's not scientific proof, but I tried this method and for the first time in months I got 2mbps again and I do speedtests fairly regularly, it's one of my somewhat anal quirks I guess. now the lowest I'm seeing since I applied this was 1.6mbps and highest is 2.1mbps, it seems to have helped me on the 3G network. I certainly didn't hurt anything so I'll leave it worst thing is it does nothing.

Also according to the open access requirements on Verizon's 4G spectrum, I don't think Verizon is allowed to throttle any 4G connections, though they can charge for extra data, this probably explains why Verizon's new throttling only applies to the 3G network, though I suspect they could throttle 4G devices when connecting to the 3G network like in my case, because the Class C license isn't being used when on 3G. One could argue that the only reason Verizon initially said 4G devices where exempt from 3G throttling is because that was the easiest way to segment who was throttled and who wasn't.

There is *absolutely nothing* in the text of 27.16 suggesting carriers must provide unlimited data to users on networks operated on the 700MHz Block C frequencies. All (c)(1) is saying is that, once users have paid for a given service, carriers cannot discriminate against their traffic on the basis of bandwidth usage (eg, they can't throttle you) - but there's nothing to stop them from charging your more for using more. This is why Verizon's throttling only affects the top 5% of 3G, rather than 4G, users. I'm not sure if I explained that clearly, so I hope the distinction got across.

I suspect that their is no 4G throttling, just users getting accustomed to slower data speeds as more users pile on the LTE network, but the 3G network is open for any throttling they see fit, server or device controlled.


----------



## Lyondellic (Jul 30, 2011)

Again, no promises on similar results but I think I may have stumbled upon something that has translated into amazing results for me.

In addition to removing the files from the data/system/throttle folder, and removing the folder's write permissions, I have found and made several other changes that I believe either bypass throttling, optimize 4G LTE, or some combination of thereof.

Before I started, my download speeds averaged from 7-16 mbps and my upload speeds averaged 5-12 mbps. My Download speeds now average 22-28 mbps and my upload speeds average 13-18 mbps. I will put together a list of these changes and post them here soon. I am also seeing almost zero lag when starting HQ videos on YouTube in landscape/widescreen mode.

Stay tuned...


----------



## tboltaz (Oct 21, 2011)

Delete


----------



## bullhead00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Check out the folder located at data/system/usagestats. I wonder who the files in that folder are getting sent to...vzw or google. I wonder if we can delete those files and change permissions to not allow write like we did in the throttle folder? I think I'm going to try it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

Lyondellic said:


> Again, no promises on similar results but I think I may have stumbled upon something that has translated into amazing results for me.
> 
> In addition to removing the files from the data/system/throttle folder, and removing the folder's write permissions, I have found and made several other changes that I believe either bypass throttling, optimize 4G LTE, or some combination of thereof.
> 
> ...


Maybe its just my imagination but after removing those files from data/system/throttle I also noticed an increase in speed.

Keep us posted on what other changes you made!!


----------

